# Urgent purchase lcd panel for SANYO PLC-ET30L or EIKI LC-SXG400 projector



## uviewtech (May 18, 2021)

our company will purchase lots of good quality lcd panel for SANYO PLC-ET30L or EIKI LC-SXG400 projector with high price, the lcd model is:L3P10Y-81G00 or L3P10T-82G00, please check attachment. If any one have it, please contact us soon, thanks, my email:[email protected]


----------

